# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  First time breeding Dart frogs.

## COREY

Well first time breeding dart frogs and not even after one month of owning them I get 2 hatched tadpoles that hatched today after 16days as an egg.  Azureus born 19OCT2013.  :Frog Smile:   Special thanks to Tommy Barwig...aka cowboy for giving me the opportunity to breed them and Special Thanks to Michael Novy for teaching me how to get them to lay eggs.
I love these beloved little frogs. :Frog Smile:  :Frog Smile:  :Frog Smile:  :Frog Smile:  :Frog Smile:  :Frog Smile:  :Frog Smile:  :Frog Smile:  :Frog Smile:  :Frog Smile:  :Frog Smile:  :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:

----------


## Heather

> Well first time breeding dart frogs and not even after one month of owning them I get 2 hatched tadpoles that hatched today after 16days as an egg.  Azureus born 19OCT2013.   Special thanks to Tommy Barwig...aka cowboy for giving me the opportunity to breed them and Special Thanks to Michael Novy for teaching me how to get them to lay eggs.
> I love these beloved little frogs.


Congrats!

----------


## inkinmyaddiction

do you have any pics of your set up? Im a newbie as well, and am currently trying to breed my cobalts and leucomelas. The leucs are calling up a storm and acting like theyre breeding but can get my cobalts to get busy. Was just wondering if you have a good idea to try for a good breeding set up or could point me in the right direction. CONGRATS btw

----------


## COREY

I can try to take some pics.  Key thing is for azureus.  Lots of misting ...lots of heavy feeding...fill your petridish with dechlorinated water and throw a pothos leaf in there as well... By the 3rd day of this method I had eggs =)

----------

